# MiniMag1AA/2AA Tri-XPE



## Icarus (Nov 21, 2013)

*MiniMag 1x14500 /2x14500 Tri-XPE* 

- Customized MiniMaglite 1AA/2AA
- Mineral glass lens
- Carlo 20mm triple optics
- Cree triple XPE-2 R3 20mm round pcb 
- Copper custom made removable light engine
- Constant current BadBoy500 driver
- Brass battery contact

LEDs are wired in series in other words each XP-E gets 500mA.
The 2AA runs on 2x 14500, 2AA NiMH and 2AA Alkaline. The 1AA only runs on 1x 14500.
Tighten the head turns the light on. Loosen the head turns it off.

The nice thing is that (the 2AA) still looks like a stock MiniMaglite.






I love copper, especially for heatsinks. 

*Other MiniMag mods*
Old MiniMag put back to life
One of a kind MiniMag
Customized FM-14670 MiniMag
Encore une fois
MiniMag bicycle light
Camo MiniMag 14670

*Enjoy!*


----------



## tobrien (Nov 21, 2013)

oh heck yeah that looks good!


----------



## Icarus (Nov 21, 2013)

tobrien said:


> oh heck yeah that looks good!



It is very reliable too because there is no switch inside.


----------



## criollo (Nov 22, 2013)

Freddy, very nice mod ! :twothumbs


----------



## mvyrmnd (Nov 22, 2013)

Very nice!


----------



## Christoph (Nov 22, 2013)

How much for a drop in?
C


----------



## jason 77 (Nov 22, 2013)

Looks good! got any pictures of the back of the pill?


----------



## supra1988t (Nov 22, 2013)

Very clean! Single mode? How much current are you pushing it at?

Nice job!


----------



## Icarus (Nov 22, 2013)

Christoph said:


> How much for a drop in?
> C


It is not a simple drop-in. The head has to be bored and I use a different spring in the tailcap.


----------



## Icarus (Nov 22, 2013)

jason 77 said:


> Looks good! got any pictures of the back of the pill?


Not at this moment but I have a few more in the works and will post a picture when the next one is finished.


----------



## Icarus (Nov 22, 2013)

supra1988t said:


> Very clean! Single mode? How much current are you pushing it at?
> 
> Nice job!


I'm using a BB500 driver, this means single mode, 500mA. In total this makes output is about 10V x 500mA = 5W.
Pushing the LED's harder is of course possible but then the head will get (too?) hot and runtime will be less.
At 500mA and even 400mA this makes a very useful light.


----------



## Megatrowned (Nov 22, 2013)

I like it! Awesome mod!


----------



## download (Nov 23, 2013)

Awesome! :thumbsup:


----------



## darkknightlight (Nov 23, 2013)

Looks fantastic!!!

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk


----------



## Niyalin (Nov 24, 2013)

Wowwww perfect stuff . Nice job .


----------



## Niyalin (Nov 24, 2013)

it look awesome mops and good quality .


----------



## G-2 (Nov 26, 2013)

Excellent Freddy; just outstanding!


----------



## dc38 (Nov 26, 2013)

Icarus said:


> Not at this moment but I have a few more in the works and will post a picture when the next one is finished.


Beamshots!!!


----------



## Icarus (Nov 28, 2013)

dc38 said:


> Beamshots!!!


Sorry but I'm too busy doing mods and don't have time to make beamshots.


----------



## Gtamazing (Nov 29, 2013)

Those mini mag triples look so sweet


----------



## Icarus (Nov 29, 2013)

Gtamazing said:


> Those mini mag triples look so sweet


:thanks: they are indeed. The lights in the picture were made for customers but I'm using one myself too.


----------



## TranquillityBase (Jan 5, 2014)

Awesome :tinfoil:


----------



## Icarus (Nov 9, 2014)

One more added. :candle:


----------



## Icarus (Dec 7, 2019)

Pictures restored.


----------

